# How Important is Board Length?



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> All the time on here I'm hearing people saying stuff like "A 155 is way to long for you. Go to like a 151 or 150" and it got me thinking, is there really that big of a difference? I mean the difference between a 155 and a 150 is just 2 inches. I mean its only 1/30 of the board. Why is it such a big deal?


A lot of it has to do with weight/length distribution. No two boards are really the same in terms of length. Some boards are really long but have a flexier camber so even a lighter person can stand on a board that would seem too long for their size. Other boards are really short but a very stiff camber making it possible for a heavier person to use a smaller board. And even powder sticks range from anywhere to 165 to 200 in length so really, length isn't the deciding factor. As far as subtle differences in length are concerned, even though you are only seeing a difference of 2 inches in length, other things become affected. The biggest change would be the binding insert distance. You will lose two inches off your stance width if you like to ride wide. That longer board may have a different camber as a result of those 2 inches. I always thought the best thing you can do when buying a new board is to directly contact the manufacturer themselves. Most have an email link or a phone number. They are quite familiar with the type of rider that should be on their boards. Some even post that info on their website.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

NJ - this is of course a matter of opinion;

to an extent i am of the inclination to say it isn't very important; i afterall, learnt to ride on a 154, when my body mass would suggest that ideally, i should've been on a 164!

however, my next board was a 162 and whilst turning initiation etc felt more 'sluggish', the entire ride experience was much improved!

and so whilst it is relevent to suggest that a wrong board size will not ruin your sliding experience, it is more accurate to say, such things can be improved upon to an optimal standard.

it depends on how fussy you wish to be! currently for hardpiste, junker days, or those rare moments of park riding, i have 160. for my preferred powder days / frsshie days, i have a 166. i weigh 210lbs


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm with Paolo on this one...although a lot of people would crucify me for saying that length is crucial, I don't hold it in that high of esteem. I learned to ride on a used Burton Twin 153 and at the time I was 5'9" 195lb. I kept up with all my other friends riding their bigger boards, mostly because we were all riding park all day anyways. Now I'm riding a 156, and I won't ever go much bigger because my riding is on smaller mountains and park terrain, so a slightly smaller board (by other's standards) suits my needs better because its easier to hit jibs with.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys... from what I understand form Paolo and Slaughter, it isnt so much the 5cm(+ or -) difference in length that makes boards feel different, but its more about what features the length affects, such as camber, stance, weight distribution, etc. Is that kinda on target?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes. You have the jist of it. But also your size opinion should be based on what kind of boarding you like to do. If you mainly freeride you can be on a longer board than if you are always in the park or going out on the street. So...hopefully that helps. But most importantly, it is your choice more than anyone else on this forums!!! Do what you think is right and go to a shop if you can to see some boards in person.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> Thanks guys... from what I understand form Paolo and Slaughter, it isnt so much the 5cm(+ or -) difference in length that makes boards feel different, but its more about what features the length affects, such as camber, stance, weight distribution, etc. Is that kinda on target?


Yes, spot on! My own stats are I'm 5'10 but weigh 207 pounds. I don't ride anything under a 161. My boards have all ranged in size from 161 to 164 and all of them are totally different "feels". My favourite board is an old Gnu from the mid-nineties and it has taken me 3 years to finally decide on what board to settle on that feels and responds the same as the old Gnu. I've had a 161 Head Ignition that felt like a noodle when I was riding it and a 161 Walbridge Custom that felt like a piece of plywood, just stiffer than a porn star's cock. But holy shit, can you pull off sick carves with it!!


----------

